# longevity of 3.6



## ron717 (Sep 8, 2002)

Can a 3.6 in a Touareg last 300,000 miles?


----------



## 07SalsaGLI (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: longevity of 3.6 (ron717)*

Bump!
What are the highest mileage 3.6's out there?


----------



## Kreivi (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: longevity of 3.6 (07SalsaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07SalsaGLI* »_Bump!
What are the highest mileage 3.6's out there?

26,000 miles & two years here.
Just checked Autotrader.com for 3.6 Passats and highest mileage was 66,000 miles.


_Modified by Kreivi at 6:29 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## GIANITALY (Aug 10, 2006)

60,000 in 3 years ihave my car on 30 oct 2005


----------



## TomSSRT (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (GIANITALY)*

Purchased Sept. 07. 35,000 miles. Just oil changes. Premium gas and since July 08 plus gas. Short trips mileage in the 23-25 range. Road trips (a lot) 27-28.


----------



## raoul1 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: longevity of 3.6 (07SalsaGLI)*

110,500 as of today. 27 mpg when I drive, 30 when the wife does. No issues at all. Mobil1 0w40 and factory filter every 10k.


----------



## 07SalsaGLI (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: longevity of 3.6 (raoul1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raoul1* »_110,500 as of today. 27 mpg when I drive, 30 when the wife does. No issues at all. Mobil1 0w40 and factory filter every 10k.

Wow, that is awesome and good to know as I am planning on keeping my Passat for a while. As of today, I have had mine for exactly 8 months and 21,000km - all 100% trouble free! (knocking wood as I type!). Oil changes every 5,000 miles at the dealer, will continue to do so.


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

Got mine in Aug 2006...as of today I have 57.000 Miles. Oil changed every 7-10k miles. Excellent fuel econo. over 30mpg. Moderate driving.


----------



## Fulon24V (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: longevity of 3.6 (ron717)*

saw a passat 3.6 with 130k


----------



## GIANITALY (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: longevity of 3.6 (Fulon24V)*

i got a 2006 3.6 and 67.000 without any problems ....


----------



## teng3 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: (wndctyboy)*

I am extremely envious. I've got 9k on the odo (which puts it into "broken-in" zone) and I haven't broken 20mpg on an entire tank yet. The commute is only 15 minutes, so I attribute it to an engine that doesn't get to perform while "hot" for very long (even though the water temp reaches normal operating temps within 3 minutes...) and avg speeds of 35mph. (Scientifically, it's proven that running the highest gear at nearly the lowest sustainable rpm (read: 2000+-) is most efficient.) But even still, i'm a good 10mpg off from you.


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (teng3)*

you are not alone.
I've got nearly 15k on my 08 3.6 4motion wagon, and I average about 17mpg on my daily commute (12 miles one way, 70% highway). on long highway trips I can get 25mpg if I set cruise at 70mph. 26mpg at 60mph and 23mpg at 80mph.
I think some of the people getting higher mileage are in FWD 3.6 the 4motion will suck a few more mpg due to heavier weight, and more friction in the driveline. 
If I can get 20mpg in my daily commute, and 28mpg highway at 70mph, it would be a perfect vehicle.


----------



## briankstan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (thenew3)*

I've just purchased my 3.6 with 4 motion, I've been averaging 27.5 on my daily commute to work (23 miles each way).
it's a 2006 with 49,000.


----------



## bborg (Jun 6, 2009)

Great to hear all this good news. I have purchased a 2006 vw 3.6 passat three days ago with 32,000km. I was extremly scared of hearing about engines failing because of a screw. I am still going to look at getting vw to check it out since it is under full warranty until march of 2010. In the 300km of having fun with the car and being nice sometimes I am getting approx. 11 liters / 100km. On the highway it gets 8.5 liters / 100km. Sorry not to sure about the mpg conversion. 
Enjoy the ride.


----------



## j09573 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: (briankstan)*

I just picked up a used 2006 3.6 4 Motion that had 25,000, I averaged 32.5 for a 200 mile trip from Green Bay WI to Chicago. When I drove form Chicago to Springfield IL I averaged only 28.5 due to driving at higher speeds. You have to have a little fun with this great motor. My daily commute avg is only 26. There is way too much stop and go for higher averages.


----------



## 5438kirch (Aug 24, 2009)

Run Premium (93 or higher) only in these engines and you can plan on 200k miles.
This is a performance engine.
Fuel Economy is excellent on highway but you have to drive sport mode and get o it around town and let the fuel #'s fall where they may!


----------



## Draig (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: (5438kirch)*

Lack of self control + games of catch & pass always gets the better of me. 
Best I've had is 28mpg with the wife, kid and parents across the back roads of Texas.
I keep the MFD on "Range" and always keep an eye on the range + trip number.
What always gets me is that the total always drops whenever I drive the Wagon, yet the wife always seems to increase the total..........even if I drive as slow as I possibly can! Go figure lol








Unlike my GTI the Passat is staying bone stock since my wife doesn't drive fast at all (see above comments about fuel consumption)








EDIT: Forgot to say that we're on 35K miles as of yesterday and the engine puuuuurrrrrrssssss like a hungry tiger










_Modified by Draig at 5:59 AM 10-9-2009_


----------



## synmoo (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (Draig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Draig* »_Lack of self control + games of catch & pass always gets the better of me. 

This, a thousand times this. It seems that hours of conservative driving can be completely negated by a few minutes of pure joy.


----------



## TomSSRT (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: longevity of 3.6 (ron717)*

2008 3.6 Passat purchased Sept. 07, 57,000 miles. No major or minor items that are worth mentioning. One tech recall for the battery cable. They took the car apart. The tech guy said at least it's not the all wheel drive model.
Tom


----------



## John CCVR6 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: (thenew3)*

I have to say I'm also not in the great fuel milage catagory 25+ MPG either. However, it isn't that bad. 
I get 19.7 MPG, with a gentle foot, while driving to and from work, according to the trip computer. There are many stop lights on the 9 mile trip. On the highway, I can get about 25 MPG at 65-70 MPH. I saw 25.4 driving from Virginia Beach to Williamsburg VA at 65-70 MPH which was better than the 17 - 25 MPG on the window sticker. 
When I plant my foot, the milage certainly decresaes.


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (John CCVR6)*

Did a 2000 mile trip (TX to CA) at the end of December, averaged 21mpg. I averaged 95mph in a good section of that 2000 miles.
Would've liked to see it hit atleast 23 mpg








Oh well. you gotta pay to play I guess.








Thinking about getting the REVO flash for it, maybe it'll help lower fuel consumption. I've noticed others with the 2.0t get better mileage after getting it chipped.


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (thenew3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenew3* »_Did a 2000 mile trip (TX to CA) at the end of December, averaged 21mpg. I averaged 95mph in a good section of that 2000 miles.
Would've liked to see it hit atleast 23 mpg








Oh well. you gotta pay to play I guess.








Thinking about getting the REVO flash for it, maybe it'll help lower fuel consumption. I've noticed others with the 2.0t get better mileage after getting it chipped.

I got 26-31mpg highway, i had to slow down alot for wet weather, rocks, and standing water. average of 47mph.
Was impressed, I usually see it at 13-18mpg city.


----------



## onetrawlergirl (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: (Xyphyr)*

I am the happy owner of a 2006 3.6L Passat, and am well pleased with the mpg....returned from a trip from Va. to Ga., and avg 31.7mpg, around town about 25 mpg, so I was pleasantly surprised for the 1st long road trip......I bought this vehicle used about a yr ago, and have had very good results....it also has 116k miles, and engine is still very peppy, have to watch myself as I have always been a little heavy footed on the accelerator....this seems to be one of the best cars I have owned.....seats could be a little more comfortable though...ugh, but performance makes up for that.
I bought the car at around 99K miles, so I was apprehensive a little after reading some of the remarks......it is more expensive for an oil change, and runs on premium only.....it has made me a VW lover.....


----------

